# Cheap Smaller Trasnfer Website- Can't find it



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

So, about a month ago I found a website that offered custom plastisol transfers. I think I found the link here on the forums. Anyway, the one thing I remember that stood out to me was that they had a smaller size they offered (approximately 4"x10") and they had a great price for lower quantity single colors. Like .75 on quantities as low as 25. I cannot remember exactly what the detail were, but I lost my bookmarks and cannot figure out where it was. 

If anyone has any ideas, please post a link!


----------



## wishes1 (Aug 15, 2011)

could it be http://www .versatranz.com/ ?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Try
Heat Transfers |15 Cent Custom Heat Transfers 
they have 15 cent transfer plus $20 setup...


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think so. This company looked small from what I recall. Or at least the website was very low budget. I'd like to say it was a black background with grey or blue writing. I checked Silver Mountain but I didn't see anything for a cheap small transfer. 

Id really like to find this place because that specific setup they offer is perfect for like small runs of an organization name to add to a stock transfer you already carry...


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

That was for wishes.

Charles, that looks like a good deal, but still not the one from before.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I know what you mean. Can't say, but will send a PM.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

gijoe985 said:


> So, about a month ago I found a website that offered custom plastisol transfers. I think I found the link here on the forums. Anyway, the one thing I remember that stood out to me was that they had a smaller size they offered (approximately 4"x10") and they had a great price for lower quantity single colors. Like .75 on quantities as low as 25. I cannot remember exactly what the detail were, but I lost my bookmarks and cannot figure out where it was.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, please post a link!


I believe SEMO IMPRINTS had 7x12 for .45 but I beleive that was for 50+. I would tell you to go the semoimprints.com but it appears to be down right now.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I saw that it was down. If it was up a month ago, I bet that was it. I wasn't sure if it had been down 3 days or 3 years... hard to know sometimes.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

gijoe985 said:


> I saw that it was down. If it was up a month ago, I bet that was it. I wasn't sure if it had been down 3 days or 3 years... hard to know sometimes.


The were up a couple weeks ago, I was comparing some prices for somebody. I found a sample book they sent me last year sometimes. I remembered that was an odd size. They have 7x12, 10x12, 13x14.5. Just FYI, I have use that FM TRansfers and they are pretty reliable. That .20 + $20 setup is hard to beat. Only restriction is you can't gang images. 1 image per page up to 9x12. Anyways, good luck.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

As long as the image fits on the same size transfers you should be able to gang.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

selanac said:


> As long as the image fits on the same size transfers you should be able to gang.


Paul the deal from F&M does not allow ganging.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

gijoe985 said:


> So, about a month ago I found a website that offered custom plastisol transfers. I think I found the link here on the forums. Anyway, the one thing I remember that stood out to me was that they had a smaller size they offered (approximately 4"x10") and they had a great price for lower quantity single colors. Like .75 on quantities as low as 25. I cannot remember exactly what the detail were, but I lost my bookmarks and cannot figure out where it was.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, please post a link!


Look in your browser history....


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Look in your browser history....



Would have, but I did a clean install on my computer recently. But like I figured, post it on here and someone would know.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

selanac said:


> As long as the image fits on the same size transfers you should be able to gang.


Trust me Paul, they will reject your art submission if you send in more than a single image on the same job. This is a SPECIALLY priced product offering. They're standard response is if you want to gang images, they have another product. So no back images and front pocket on the same sheet. EVEN IF IT FITS.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I wasn't talking about them.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

calhtech said:


> Trust me Paul, they will reject your art submission if you send in more than a single image on the same job. This is a SPECIALLY priced product offering. They're standard response is if you want to gang images, they have another product. So no back images and front pocket on the same sheet. EVEN IF IT FITS.


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

gijoe985 said:


> I don't think so. This company looked small from what I recall. Or at least the website was very low budget. I'd like to say it was a black background with grey or blue writing. I checked Silver Mountain but I didn't see anything for a cheap small transfer.
> 
> Id really like to find this place because that specific setup they offer is perfect for like small runs of an organization name to add to a stock transfer you already carry...


Hi. It wasn't us, but we do allow you to "gang" your design(s) at no additional costs and our minimum order is just 6 sheets (... as a manufacturer...I really cannot understand why a lot 
of companies don't offer free ganging of like color
images.... makes no business "cents" to me...)


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

franktheprinter said:


> Hi. It wasn't us, but we do allow you to "gang" your design(s) at no additional costs and our minimum order is just 6 sheets (... as a manufacturer...I really cannot understand why a lot
> of companies don't offer free ganging of like color
> images.... makes no business "cents" to me...)


Thanks Frank. I agree with you on the gang sheet comment. I may contact you guys for my particular print...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It doesn't need to be like colors either. Your using additional screens.


----------

